

Ask HN: Average time to receive a reply to a Y Combinator application? - purplepigeon

I was just wondering how long does it take for Y Combinator to review applications.<p>I am sure they are very busy and it is not easy to choose which startup you want to accept. I just wanted to know how long does it take to receive a reply or a question in your account?<p>Are rejection letters given right after they review your application or after they are done the application deadline?<p>Gracias
======
aditya
You'll hear back on April 7, either way. If you get a question on your app,
that means they're atleast mildly interested, but it could still go either
way. It's all very opaque and for a good reason: Once you submit the app, go
back to building your product/company, don't worry about the result. Since
you're going to do your startup ANYWAY, right!?!

 _On April 7, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet us in
Mountain View during April 23-28. We'll reimburse up to $600 per group for
travel expenses_ [1]

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

~~~
purplepigeon
Your definitely right. I was just wondering from past experiences, if anyone
had an idea of how long it takes or if anyone receives a rejection letter
right away.

